# What are you getting the boyfriend for XMAS ??



## Neeky (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I'm struggling to find an xmas present for the boyfriend... how is everyone else going?

What did you guys end up getting?


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 11, 2008)

I got mine the Curb Your Enthusiam boxset (lmao..he likes it for some reason) an aluminium camera case because he's into photography, a chocolate gorilla with his name iced on and a book.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 11, 2008)

So far I got him Ugg slippers, (the most comfortable thing in the world and they're not as ugly as regular Uggs) two pairs of Ralph Lauren pj pants, and a Ralph Lauren robe.

I have quite a bit more to get though.


----------



## fawp (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm going to get my husband a new pair of motorcycle boots and a few polos for work. We're having a low-key Christmas this year.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 11, 2008)

I got him some cool stuff from his favorite college football team.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Dec 11, 2008)

I got my bf a 1000pc. Poker set because he just built a poker table and wanted new fancy chips to play with.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 11, 2008)

I got him one of those hand held massager thingies (one of the "professional/premiere" ones from the mall). He's always asking for back rubs...but I got an e-mail today from the store saying they're having a new sale, and my massager is now $20 cheaper so I'm trying to see if I can get some sort of refund on the discount &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Anna (Dec 11, 2008)

rock band super delux edition with drums and guitar for wii, louis vuitton wallet, new tiffany wedding band, pjs, underoos, and i think thats it


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow..such fany gifts. I got mine a Philips MP3 player because when he goes running, he always uses mine and wheni got mine he couldnt stop checking it out.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm so glad I don't have a boyfriend this year. 1. Can't really afford it, 2. I never have good ideas on what to get!


----------



## Neeky (Dec 12, 2008)

hmmm.. went shopping today.. but I still couldn't find anything... I like the LV wallet idea but it might be a little too much for me...but I'll keep looking !


----------



## mizfit (Dec 12, 2008)

Sort of in the same boat as you, 'cept I have not fully shopped yet. He is a simple sort of guy, into clothes and technology, so I don't think it'll be too hard. I usually get him a bunch of items, but maybe this time I will get him a big single purchase.


----------



## Neeky (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah.. My problem is that he has most of the things he wants.. including all of the game consoles (I don't know why he needs them all??!!)....and the things that he does want are so unrealistic and impossible for me to get.. like a farrari.. I was just thinking of buying small items here and there too... but that's just as hard...


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 13, 2008)

I got my wife a Coach handbag at Macys. They had a sale on them (only one of the year) and an additional 20 percent friends and family discount. I am also getting her at Bare Escentials a 90 piece mineral makeup set. (I like that cause I can use it also)


----------



## crapola (Dec 13, 2008)

i got mine the cologne sampler from sephora, a t-shirt and poster designed by his favorite graffiti artist (sam mendes). nothing too extravagant this year, unfortunately.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Dec 13, 2008)

I dont know what to get for my BF either. He has everything already! I only been with him a couple months too... so its hard to know if he'll like what I get. Not that I have any ideas.

A dated a guy for almost 3 years before and I bought him a Tshirt both Christmasses (sp?) we spent together lol. I always give some chocolates / candy / or smokes and a card with whatever just in case they happen to dislike the present they'll still have a little something to enjoy lol. The first Christmas with my ex the shirt I got him was too small thanks to my last minute shopping but he was still very happy that I got him those other little things.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Neeky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah.. My problem is that he has most of the things he wants.. including all of the game consoles (I don't know why he needs them all??!!)....and the things that he does want are so unrealistic and impossible for me to get.. like a farrari.. I was just thinking of buying small items here and there too... but that's just as hard... Why not buy him a good quality die cast model Ferrari?


----------



## retroxxkittie (Dec 13, 2008)

i ended up getting 2 major important things for him....2 tickets to Taste of Chaos,and a new skateboard from Bam Margera's line....that was really expensive.


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Joan_CD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my wife a Coach handbag at Macys. They had a sale on them (only one of the year) and an additional 20 percent friends and family discount. I am also getting her at Bare Escentials a 90 piece mineral makeup set. (I like that cause I can use it also)



oooops! I didn't mean a 90 piece kit!!!!!!!!!!! I think the kit is about 15 different eye shadows and is on sale from 90 dollars!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 13, 2008)

Bleh I have like no money to shop with this year, so his gifts are pretty cheap. He's getting the rest of the parts to build his new computer from his dad so I'm gonna get him some computer accessories. A gaming mousepad, and some little desk gadgets and toys from Think Geek. I might also get him a sweater, cause he's been saying he doesn't have enough winter shirts. And I think I'm gonna get him some kind of boyish bento box cause he tries to take his lunch with him to college, but he's always complaining he doesn't have anything good to put it in.


----------



## Fataliya (Dec 14, 2008)

So far I've gotten hubs the 8g iPod Nano in blue, and a hard case for it. I still want to go get him a Coach belt and wallet, and a watch, and a docking system for his new iPod that is also an alarm clock.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im taking my boyfriend to stay at a fancy hotel on christmas night. This is our 3rd christmas together, we did the same thing the first christmas and had such a great time. I think i am buying him some clothes and i am thinking of making him up a little christmas stocking as well






He is a music/computer geek, not really into clothes (unless they are band tshirts) and pretty much we always say everything he wants is either waaay too expensive (such as instruments, computer parts) or he can get for free of the net (movies, tv shows, games, music) so im always stuck. He definitely isnt the type you'd by a designer wallet for.


----------



## 10_6madhatter (Dec 18, 2008)

A couple of t-shirts x3 I just spent three months in Beijing and the best I could come up with was t-shirts &gt;.&gt;; He's so hard to shop for!!


----------

